# 3rd Gen 2.5" Catback interest....



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Hey folks,
I'm trying to find 5 ppl interested in a 2.5" aluminized catback tubing kit for $120 (est).....The company is Mandrel Exhaust Systems (MES) and they offer 2.5",3", full bolt ons, etc.....www.mandrelexhaustsystems.com...they don't offer a maxima kit and at least 5 people will be required in order to start building this catback....If 25 people are interested they'll build a complete bolt on catback..... Who's game??????

Mandrel Exhaust Systems - Featuring Mandrel Bends - Catback, Downpipe


----------

